# Cantrell & Cochrane



## DLWJohn (Jun 20, 2008)

I found this today at the bottom of an embankment while walking at the railroad tracks. It stands a little over 7 1/4 tall, and embossed around the bottom is "Cantrell & Cochrane". On one side under "Cantrell" are the numbers 68221. I'm guessing around 1930s-40s'ish for age. I cant imagine it would go for much but I'm curious what it may be worth....


----------



## DLWJohn (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres a view of the bottom:


----------



## thesodafizz (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikipedia gave this for them: 

*C&C Group plc* (known prior to its floatation as *Cantrell & Cochrane Limited*), is a manufacturer, marketer and distributor of beverages in Ireland which has an increasing international presence, especially in the cider market. Currently it is focussed on its cider brand Bulmers, known as Magners outside the Republic of Ireland, after a sell-off of much of its other operations. Its previous other core brands have suffered a dramatic decrease in market share in recent years due to cheaper and more aggressive rivals such as Walkers Crisps. It was successfully launched on the Irish Stock Exchange in 2004 after a previous failed flotation in 2003. It is currently headed by former Quinnsworth chief executive Maurice Pratt.
Tayto crisps is a former brand of the company's, but was sold in 2006 to Largo Foods. In May 2007 its non-alcoholic drinks division, including Ballygowan mineral water, Club Orange and Club Lemon, MiWadi mixers and squashes, and various alcoholic drinks, as well as franchise deals for Pepsi, Britvic, and other brands, was sold to Britvic.

 From time-to-time, you see C&C cone top cans and other stuff - all soda related - on eBay.

 Altho the Wikipedia info wasn't what I was really looking for, I did find a bit better info for the soda end sf things here (at gono.com): 

http://www.gono.com/v-tours/sodacone/scone7a-cc.htm

 This webpage has photos of the cone top cans and a little bit of history as well.

 K


----------



## ncbred (Jun 20, 2008)

now that is an odd shaped bottle!


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 20, 2008)

John 

 Here are some discussions on the C&C

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/searchpro.asp?p=2&language=single&author=&timefilter=0&sortMethod=r&forumid=ALL&topicreply=both&phrase=Cantrell+%26+Cochrane&message=body&submitbutton=OK&timeframe=%3E&top=300&criteria=AND&minRank=0


----------

